# Burnley CC AUDAX events in 2022



## Burnley CC (25 Mar 2022)

​
03 Apr: Pendleton - Delightful Dales 200

Start time: 08:00 am
Distance: 205 km/127 miles
Ascent: 3250 metres
Maximum allotted time: 13 hours & 30 minutes

Route heads from Lancashire into the Yorkshire Dales to climb Park Rash over to Leyburn. Then a choice of route to Kirkby Stephen before returning to Pendleton through Ribblesdale and the Ribble Valley.

Sample GPS Track:

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/29590786

-----------------------------------------------

10 Apr: Padiham, Lancashire - Knock Ventoux 300

Start time: 06:00 am
Distance: 307 km/190 miles
Ascent: 4900 metres
Maximum allotted time: 20 hours

A clockwise circuit out of Lancashire, passing through the Trough of Bowland and into the Lune Valley. An incursion into Cumbria introduces riders to the mighty Great Dun Fell, at 848 metres asl, the highest paved road accessible by bike in the British Isles (unless anybody can find one that's higher that is)! The return leg climbs over Tan Hill, Harkerside Moor and Kidstones. The last 20-miles or so is mainly on A-roads which will benefit those still out when it goes dark.

Sample GPS Track:

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/9301280


---------------------------------------------------

12 June: Padiham, Lancashire - Tan Hill 200

Start time: 08:30 am
Distance: 201 km/125 miles
Ascent: 4000 metres
Maximum allotted time: 13 hours & 30 minutes

Start by riding over the ‘Padiham Heights’ and the Nick o’ Pendle to Clitheroe before climbing over the Bowland Fells into the Yorkshire Dales over some of its legendary climbs including: Newby Head; Buttertubs Pass and Stonesdale Moor on the way to the Tan Hill Inn.

Riders should be prepared for a long but rewarding day’s cycling through the Forest of Bowland and the Yorkshire Dales and although few fail to finish, many riders take 12+ hours!

Overall, a wonderful days cycling with beautiful scenery covering some wild and exposed moorland (roads), but also close enough to midsummer for maximum use of daylight.

Sample GPS Track:

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/28239319

---------------------------------------------------

03 July: Land's End, Cornwall - LEJOG 1400

Start time: 09:00 am
Distance: 1402 km/871 miles
Ascent: 12000 metres
Maximum allotted time: 116 hours & 40 minutes

Route doesn’t follow the most direct route between the start & finish whilst passing through England; Wales & Scotland!

LEJOG at randonneur standard. Riders will be expected to maintain a minimum cycling average speed of 12 kph including anytime spent off the bike.

Controls will be placed at roughly 50-mile intervals but 4 of the controls, which we hope riders will use overnight, will have adequate shower & sleeping facilities.

Drop bag to 3 of the overnight controls, an opportunity for riders to collect clean clothes etc will help ensure everyone makes it through this randonnee. Your drop-bags will later be transferred to John o’ Groats ready for collection on arrival.

Each and every rider will need to make their own way to the start at Land’s End and home from John o’ Groats afterwards. Entry limited to 500 riders.

Sample GPS Track:

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/31764424?beta=false

---------------------------------------------------

25 September: Clitheroe, Lancashire - Inverness 1200

Start time: 08:00 am
Distance: 1225 km/761 miles
Ascent: 10000 metres
Maximum allotted time: 90 hours

The Inverness 1200 is a 1225 km cycling event sanctioned by Audax UK (AUK), scheduled to take place between the 25-29 September 2022. The Inverness 1200 starts and finishes in Pendle, Lancashire. The event is a randonnee, not a race! Those taking part have a maximum of 90-hours to complete the challenging 1225 km route.

The Inverness 1200 starts in Pendle, Lancashire. The route follows an anti-clockwise circuit passing through: Lancashire; Cumbria; southern Scotland and on into the highlands. the return follows a western route passing Fort William; Lanarkshire and the A6 back to Lancashire.

Sample GPS Track:

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/37502507

---------------------------------------------------

30 October: Bispham, Lancashire - Ride the Lancashire Lights 200

Start time: 08:00 am
Distance: 208 km/130 miles
Ascent: 2280 metres
Maximum allotted time: 13 hours & 30 minutes

Start by riding through the Lancashire plains, before climbing over the Bowland Fells into the Yorkshire Dales. Finish off with a flat (yes that’s right – FLAT!) run through the Fylde.

The last stretch follows a scenic route through the Yorkshire Dales before a final run through the Lancashire Fylde flatlands.

Sample GPS Track:

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/28834722

---------------------------------------------------

Don't rely totally on the GPS Tracks above as the routes have minor tweaks in them from time to time.

All this year's Burnley events are being organized again by Andy Corless.

Event website address here:

https://burnleyccevents.com/


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 Mar 2022)

Burnley CC said:


> 03 July: Land's End, Cornwall - LEJOG 1400
> Route doesn’t follow the most direct route between the start & finish whilst passing through England; Wales & Scotland!
> Controls will be placed at roughly 50-mile intervals but 4 of the controls, which we hope riders will use overnight, will have adequate shower & sleeping facilities.


Is this the list of controls?
Land's End
St Stephen
Moretonhampstead
Sandford (sleep)
Monmouth
Ludlow
Market Drayton
Warrington (sleep)
Carnforth
Gretna Green
Abington
Paisley (sleep)
Tyndrum
Fort William
Inverness (sleep)
Evanton
Helmsdale
John o'Groats
https://lejog1400audax.com/event-information/
https://lejog1400audax.com/event-route/
I visited the Sandford (Outdoor Activity Centre) on Monday btw!


----------

